# Ki-Aikido question?



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2016)

I was wondering what the difference was between the Aikido of Koichi Tohei and the Aikido that comes from 
Yoshimitsu Yamada?

Reason I am asking is that I am still considering getting on the mat in a couple months and that would be Aikido as it comes from Yoshimitsu Yamada. But I am curious about the Aikido of Koichi Tohei because of the emphasis on Ki that I am reading about. My background is mostly Internal Chinese martial arts and we talk about Qi (Ki) all the time and that is why I am curious. 

Note: there is no possibility what-so-ever that I would go train Ki-Aikido for the simple reason that there are no schools remotely close to me, so this question comes straight out of plain curiosity having read "Book of Ki: Co-ordinating Mind and Body In Daily life" by Koichi Tohei. Which, possibly Ironically, I first saw at the aikido school my little Aikidoka goes to, which is from Yoshimitsu Yamada.


----------

